# oh no, did it again #@*#



## lean2 (May 26, 2009)

last weekend i was moving a bow stand and as i put the ladder to the tree i didnt see the obvious.(poison ivy,sumac,or whatever it was growing up the other side of the tree. didnt see the leaves til i felt something brushing my beard. thinking it was a stray limb i grabbed it and started pulling.needless to say i had been hugging that vine while strapping the stand off. what really makes me feel silly is i done the same thing last year. went for a steroid shot and it didnt completely go away, so back to the doc i go tomorrow. y'all b careful, try not to b like me.ha


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

I feel for ya. My son is highly allergic to it. Last year friends of ours didn't even recognize him he was so swollen up. He was 11 and they gave him the adult dose shot. I can roll around in it and it doesn't bother me. Fresh cut grass on the other hand will break me out bad.


----------



## Josh5 (Jun 27, 2007)

i get it pretty easy myself. With our drought, I haven't seen as much of it so far, thanks goodness.


----------



## troutredfish (Apr 18, 2005)

I'm glad that stuff doesn't mess with me. I have a friend that if he even looks at the stuff he breaks out.


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

There is some stuff called Tec Nu that works wonders for me on poison oak and ivy. I keep a tube at home and at the lease. You can get it at most drug stores.


----------



## RedFly (Mar 22, 2010)

I had to get a shot a few years back after a poison ivy encounter. The doc told me it takes 4 hours for the oils to soak in and that if I washed it off real good with soap and water within 4 hours I wouldn't have a breakout.

I haven't had a problem since but did have to cut a fishing trip short once to get cleaned up after realizing what I just walked through. Waited about 3 hours that time and was fine. I did have some little bumps between my fingers show up a couple times... until I realized it was on my hiking boot shoe laces. That oil will stick around until you hit it with soap.


----------



## lean2 (May 26, 2009)

Salty Dog said:


> There is some stuff called Tec Nu that works wonders for me on poison oak and ivy. I keep a tube at home and at the lease. You can get it at most drug stores.


have a tube at the lease and at home as well, guess i wasnt quick enuff


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

I probably got it just from reading this thread! Good luck to you.


----------

